# How to bypass firewall and download torrents



## abhinani24 (Jul 27, 2012)

HI guys 

i am using internet in my college and we use a proxy ip to connect it - 172.16.0.2 with port 8080 now main issue is they blocked downloading of torrents and applications such as whatsapp, wechat, line, IDM etc.. 

is there any way to bypass these ? 

kindly let me know friends 

thanking you in advance


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The TSF Rules (top of every page) do not allow us to help with such things as bypassing network restrictions:


> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.


/locked


----------

